#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  設定私人好友?

## Wolfy

> 版面名稱:白牙的垃圾堆 
> 版面描述:我在樂園寫日記 
> 用途:私人日記版 
> 權限:只有好友可以看見及發表文章(註: 請盡可能設成大家均可看見, 以融入整個團體)


什麼是所謂的好友?
要在哪裡設定?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 什麼是所謂的好友?
> 要在哪裡設定?


如日記版申請為只有好友可以看見...
版主可以利用*會員群組* 功能編輯群組名單
讓名單上的成員可以看見及發表文章

----------


## ocarina2112

> 作者: 幼狼
> 
> 什麼是所謂的好友?
> 要在哪裡設定?
> 
> 
> 如日記版申請為只有好友可以看見...
> 版主可以利用*會員群組* 功能編輯群組名單
> 讓名單上的成員可以看見及發表文章


有這種東西0.0?

我連怎麼置頂都不知道該怎麼用XD"

看得到會用頂多只有..
刪除、移動、鎖定、解除

其他都還不知道怎麼用0.0

----------


## Wolfy

> 我連怎麼置頂都不知道該怎麼用XD"
> 
> 看得到會用頂多只有..
> 刪除、移動、鎖定、解除
> 
> 其他都還不知道怎麼用0.0


置頂是要在編輯文章的時候順便設定的.

----------

